# KY-Golden shot 2 times, lost right rear leg, GRRAND needs foster for him!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KY-Golden-called Dane shot- lost right rear leg, GRRAND needs foster for him!!!!*

*KY-Golden shot 2 times, lost right rear leg, GRRAND needs foster for him!!!!*
Dane is a Beautiful boy! Hope someone will open their heart to him!!!


*Dog shot multiple times, GRRAND needs help to rehabilitate him - WAVE 3 News - Louisville, Kentucky*
Dog shot multiple times, GRRAND needs help to rehabilitate him
Posted: Nov 28, 2010 3:08 PM CST 
Updated: Nov 28, 2010 3:08 PM CST 

( Click image to enlargeBy Ryan Nash - email

LOUISVILLE, KY (WAVE) - A local non profit group that helps dogs in need is looking for help, after organizers found a golden retriever with gunshot wounds.

Golden Retriever Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs (GRRAND) says they found Dane, a stray dog with several gunshot wounds, and bone infections from his injuries. Earlier this month, Dane had 2 surgeries to try and repair his injuries.

In one of those surgeries, doctors had to remove his right hind leg. The group says they're looking for a foster home for Dane, and for financial help with his surgeries. GRRAND projects the costs will be between $8000 and $10,000. If you would like to help GRRAND, log on to their website, grrand.org or send donations to:

Grreat Dane Medical Fund
c/o GRRAND
P.O. Box 6132
Louisville, KY 40206-0132


http://www.grrand.org/showpage.php?page=main.htm


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG, how horrible! How could someone do such a thing. What a sweet face. Wished I lived closer, I would foster him in a hot minute.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This poor boy. He is so beautiful. I just can't imagine what kind of animal did this to him. Fingers crossed for him that he finds a terrific family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!
Dane needs a foster!!!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Karen, I am guessing they cant let someone who lives in another state foster since he is still requires medical attention. I just feel so bad for him and would love to help. I dont have a lot of money, but a lot of love.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Bumping up for this guy. Did anyone go to the GRRAND website and watch the video about Dane? What a sweetie, his face just looks so sad. I would love to take him home with me. He deserves a wonderful family.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor boy....I hope someone gives him a home.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Why would anyone do this to such an innocent animal? I just don't understand.
He's precious....I hope someone will step forward and agree to foster him.

All of these threads about dogs being gassed, dogs being shot, dogs being abandoned....it is just gut wrenching and heartbreaking.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh boy oh boy is this beauty pulling @ my heartstrings.....Here's to hoping the sweet young thing gets another chance......prayers for him...


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

This just make's me want to cry!! How could anyone ever do that to anoyone let alone a GOLDEN RETRIEVER???
My prayers are with you Dane!!!

P.S. - Any idea how old this little guy is??


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

You have to live in thier area to foster. I would love to, but I live too far out of the area.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*dANE*

Isn't Dane just beautiful!!
Micahsmom: Didn't know you had to live in the area to foster-I wonder what GRRAND's area is.
Tessalover: It says on GRRAND site that Dane is 18 months old.
http://www.grrand.org/showpage.php?page=dogdtl.htm&petid=2387


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Karen, he is so beautiful. I went to GRRAND website and you have to live in Kentucky, cant remember which parts and parts of Ohio. Wonder if they make exceptions. Again, I would take him in in a heart beat.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MidasMom*

MidasMom 

It wouldn't hurt to ask them if they make exceptions.
I would think though if they were to adopt out of state, the person would have to adopt him!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Karen, thats what I was thinking too. I have never fostered before, but this little guy really "spoke" to me. I dont even know if I could foster, I would probably want to keep him. He looks like such a sweetheart and such sad story. I totally would consider adopting him, but I have two goldens, cats and kids. I know a lot of dogs dont meet the criteria to be able to go into a home like mine and him being a stray there is a lot that has to be determined on what kind of life style he would do best in. Our home has lots of love to give, its just not real quiet, LOL!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MidasMom*

MidasMom

You can always ask.
I emld. Debbie THomas of GRRAND to see WHERE in KY a foster home has to be.
I know they need donations towards his surgery. My original post from them said Dane's surgery cost $6,000-$8,000.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debbie Thomas of GRRAND*

I emld. Debbie Thomas of GRRAND to ask about Dane and what their foster boundaries are, and just go this reply from her-she is an ANGEL!!!

He now has a foster home and will be staying there until he is well and strong--which will be a minimum of 8 weeks--he had to have another surgery on the elbow a few days after the amputation of the rear leg--it was so full of bullet fragments and bone chips that the tricep ligament was being frayed and he had stopped walking period--basically was using just the 2 legs on the left side to hobble around--with help via a mid chest support. They did have to clean it out and tunnel the ligament thru the bone, but he is doing much better and starting to use it some. *Have you seen the mini video? I believe it is in smilebox format on our website--just a snippet of him. www.grrand.org * 
*For reference purposes our normal adoption & foster boundaries are Louisville,Ky., Lexington, Ky, northern Ky., Cincinnati, Oh., Dayton, Oh., and very southern Indiana.*


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

So glad that he found a foster home. Dane has been on my mind all day. Too bad Michigan is out of their limits for adoption and foster although I am sure he will find a wonderful home. With that sweet face I dont see how anyone could resist. I am going to donate towards his care. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MidasMom*

MidasMom

That will be wonderful if you donate to him.
Did you read where to send it!
You can email GRRAND then and let them know you donated to him!!
Debbie's email address is [email protected]

If you would like to help GRRAND, log on to their website, grrand.org or send donations to:

Grreat Dane Medical Fund
c/o GRRAND
P.O. Box 6132
Louisville, KY 40206-0132


http://www.grrand.org/showpage.php?page=main.htm


----------

